
Apple's Nitro JavaScript Engine Available To All Apps - cleverjake
http://zoompf.com/blog/2014/06/apples-nitro-javascript-engine-available-to-all-apps
======
basicallydan
40 times faster! This is great news for cross-platform solutions which use
UIWebView now to create apps in JS, such as PhoneGap. This will mean a big
bump in performance for those apps, of which there are probably many on the
App Store.

------
xyclos
certainly is exciting. but, this article makes my head hurt. why don't people
proof read their shit?

